# قصة حياة:مخترع الموبايل.."حصرى"..:(



## dodo jojo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام

نعمه*
*و*
*هاااااااى انا جايبلكم..موضوع خراااااااااافه..معلكات عن اللى اخترع الموبايل..*
*كل واحد منا الأن أصبح له تليفونه المحمول الخاص به و كل منا يعرف من هو مخترع المصباح الكهربائي و التليفون و لكن لا أحد يعرف من هو مخترع الموبايل

*
*المحمول أو الموبايل أو جوال أو الهاتف النقال كلها معنى واحد لهذا الجهاز الذي دخل حياتنا فجأة و أصبحنا الأن لا نستطيع الأستغناء عنه*
*

*
*مخترع الموبايل هو المهندس مارتن كوبر , و هو مهندس كهرباء أمريكي الجنسية من مواليد سنة 1928 , قام كوبر بإختراع أول موبايل في التاريخ سنة 1973*
*

*
*كان وزن ذلك الموبايل كيلو جرام و كان طوله 30 سم*
*و لما سئل مارتن كوبر عن أول مكالمة قام بها من خلال أول تليفون محمول قال:*
*

*
*" حسنا لقد كنت في شوارع نيويورك و قد كان الناس ينظرون الي بإستغراب عندما كنت أضغط الرقم تلو الأخر , فلم يعتد الناس أن يكون هناك إتصال هاتفي و أنت تسير و قد إتصلت بمعامل بيل المنافسة , و تحدثت مع أكبر منافسينا و هو السيد جوي و قلت له أنا أحدثك من تليفون خلوي حقيقي و قد شعرت بأسنانه تصطق ببعضها و لكنه كان شديد الأحترام و تحدثنا قليلا"*
*

*
*هذه صورته :*
*

*
*كيفية الوصول لأختراع شبكة الجوال.........*
*

*
*نشأت فكرة استخدام الهاتف المحمول ،من فكرة الراديو،فقد وجد الباحثون أنه من الممكن تطوير تكنولوجيا جديدة لاستقبال وإرسال البيانات،عبر مجموعة من الترددات التي يمكن استخدامها عدة مرات ،عن طريق ضغط البيانات ،وإرسالها ،عبر وحدات زمنية قصيرة جدا .*
*

*
*لإجراء مجموعة من المكالمات الهاتفية في نفس الوقت ، وتعتمد هذه التكنولوجيا علي وحدة أساسية تسمي الخلية ،التي تعتبر بدورها جزءا من النظام الخلوي للشبكة . *
*

*
*وهذه الخلايا ( الوهمية ) تكون في العادة مركزا لنطاق جغرافي محدد , ( يشبه إلى حد بعيد الشكل السداسيلخلايا النحل ) ، وهذه الخلايا تتضمن بداخلها الترددات التي يتم إجراء المكالماتعليها . *
*

*
*ويمكن أن تضم كل خلية مجموعة من الترددات التي يرمز إليها ب F ويمكن لكل تردد أن يعالج ثماني مكالمات في نفس الوقت . فإذا كان لدينا 4 ترددات فيخلية واحدة ،فإن هذه الخلية يمكن أن تعالج 32 مكالمة في نفس الوقت . وتشكل كلمجموعة خلايا ما يسمى بالمحطة hoznhoznhoznhozn Transceiver Station) (BTS)، وهي تشمل المحطاتالموجودة فوق أسطح المباني . *
*

*
*يوجد نوعان من الشبكات المستخدمة: *
*الشبكة الشخصية اللاسلكية WPAN) Wireless Personal Area Network)، وهي عبارة عنوصلات لاسلكية بين عدة أجهزة مختلفة ( حاسب PC مساعد شخصي ..الخ ) , في إطار مسافاتقصيرة ( عدة أمتار ) بواسطة البلوتوث في معظم الحالات ،لان تكنولوجيا البلوتوث تعملفي مجال ضيق لا يتعدى أمتارا ،لذا فإن استعمالاتها تنحصر في الأماكن الضيقة عبرالشبكة اللاسلكية الشخصية كالمنازل والمكاتب الصغيرة . *
*

*
*الشبكات المحليةاللاسلكية WLAN Wireless Local Area Network وهي خاصة بالشبكات المحلية في الشركاتوالمنازل والأماكن العامة . *
*

*
*فكل الأجهزة الموجودة في نطاق مغطي بشبكة WLAN يمكنها التوصل بينها وبين بعضها . وهنا توجد ملاحظة على صعوبة التغيير من نوعيةالشبكة المحلية للشبكة الشخصية مثلما نفعل مع الهاتف الجوال عند تغير الشريحة K ولكن من الممكن الدخول علي الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية المختلفة بشرط أن تكون في نفسإطار محيط البث، وتتيح الشبكات اللاسلكية المحلية الاتصال في محيط يصل إلى 100 متر . *
*

*
*أسباب استخدام الهواتف المحمولة ؟؟ *
*حرية التنقل مع ضمان استمرارالاتصال بالطرف الآخر. والسبب في هذا أن الاتصال بالهاتف الجوال يعتمد على الخلايا ( أبراج الهاتف الجوال ) الموزعة جغرافيا في أنحاء من الأرض قريبة من استخداماتالناس ، وهي عادة إما أن تكون على شكل أبراج مرتفعة معروفة الشكل ( أو تكون على شكلهوائيات ملصقة على أسطح المنازل الكبيرة - وهذه تخفى على كثير من الناس - ) وبالتالي فإن هذه الخلايا تقوم بعملية ( Hand Over) وتعني تسليم المشترك من البرجالحالي إلى البرج الذي يليه دون شعور من المشترك بهذا الانتقال حتى لو كان الانتقالعلى مستوى المقسمات الداخلية أو الشبكات المحلية أو الشبكات حتى الخارجية ، ومع كلانتقال يتم تجديد بياناتك وإعطاء المعلومات*
********
*حذر مخترع رقائق الهاتف المحمول عالم الكيمياء الالماني فرايدلهايم فولنهورست من مخاطر*
*

*
*في لقاء خاص معه في ميونيخ *
*قال : ترك اجهزة الموبايل مفتوحة في غرف النوم يسبب الارق *
*والافراط في استخدامها يؤدي الى تلف في الدماغ وضعف القلب*
*ان اية اجهزة ارسال او استقبال فضائي في غرف النوم يسبب حالة من الارق والقلق وانعدام النوم وتلف في الدماغ مما يؤدي علي المدي الطويل الي تدميـرجهـازالمنـاعـة في الجسم .*
*

*
*واكد في تصريح صحفي انه توجد قيمتان لتردد الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل , الأولي 900 ميجا هرتز والثانية 1.8 ميجا هرتز مما يعرض الجسم البشري الي مخاطر عديدة مشيرا الي محطات تقوية الهاتف المحمول تعادل في قوتها الاشعاعات الناجمة عن مفاعل نووي صغير , كما ان الترددات الكهرومغناطيسية الناتجة من الموبايل اقوي من الاشعة السينية التي تخترق كافة اعضاء الجسم والمعروفة باشعة " اكس " . 
[*]واشار العالم الكيميائي الالماني الذي يعيش وحيدا في شقته بميونيخ ان الموبايل يمكن أن تنبعث من المحمول طاقة أعلي من المسموح به لأنسجة الرأس عند كل نبضة يرسلها , حيث ينبعث من التليفون المحمول الرقمي أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ترددها 900 ميجا هرتز علي نبضات ويصل زمن النبضة الي 546 ميكرو ثانية ومعدل تكرار النبضة 215 هرتز . *
*

*
*واشار بهذا الصدد الي العديد من الظواهر المرضية التي يعاني منها غالبية مستخدمي الموبايل مثل الصداع وألم وضعف الذاكرة والارق والقلق اثناء النوم وطنين في الأذن ليلاً كما أن التعرض لجرعات زائدة من هذه الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية يمكن أن يلحق أضرارا بمخ الإنسان . وفسر طنين الاذن بانه ناتج عن طاقة زائدة في الجسم البشري وصلت اليه عن طريق التعرض الي المزيد من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية . *
*

*
*وقال البروفيسور الذي اخترع رقائق الموبايل اثناء عمله في شركة سيمنس الالمانية للالكترونيات , ان إشعاعات الهاتف المحمول تضرب خلايا المخ بحوالي 215 مرة كل ثانية مما ينجم عنه ارتفاع نسبـــــــــة التحول السرطاني بالجسم 4% عن المعدل الطبيعي . *
*وحسب منظمة الصحة العالمية فأنه يوجد علي مستوي العالم حوالي 400 مليون تليفون محمول "موبايل" ويحتمل أن يصل هذا العدد إلي مليار .*
*

*
*واكد عالم الكيمياء فولنهورست الذي نجح ايضا في زيادة سعة رقائق المعلوماتية الي من واحد الي اربعة غيغابايت واحدث ثوره في صناعة تقنية المعلومات انه تعرض لمرض سرطان العظام اثناء عمله في هذه الصناعة البالغة الدقة . *
*

*
*واشار الي انه اضطر للتقاعد والبدء في علاج نفسه بنفسه من سرطان العظام باستخدام مواد طبيعية مثل بذور المانجو المجففة والثوم المجفف اشار الي أنه يوجد تأثير ضار علي الصحة العامة في حالة تجاوز حد الأمان طبقاً للمعايير المعتمدة دولياً لاستخدام المحمول أوصت بإجراء المزيد من الدراسات لمعرفة إذا كانت هناك تأثيرات ضارة أكثر عند استخدام هذا التليفون علي المدي الطويل حيث ان القصور في معرفة هذه التأثيرات يؤدي إلي نتائج خطيرة . *
*

*
*وقال البروفيسور الالماني أن مرض السرطان في الإنسان البالغ والناتج من تأثير مخاطر البيئة لا يمكن اكتشافه إلا بعد مرور أكثر من عشر سنوات منذ بداية التعرض ولذلك لابد من ضرورة تنفيذ الدراسات والأبحاث علي المدي الطويل . 
[*]واشار الي ان الاتحاد الاوروبي شرع في اجراء دراسة حول اثار الموبايل علي الصحة العامة نظرا لأن الشركات التي تنتج وتسوق المحمول لا تعطي أية بيانات عن تأثيراته عند استخدامه خلال فترات طويلة لأن هذه الدراسات لم تجر من قبل نظراً لحداثة استخدامه . *
http://www.arabchurch.com/
*غير انه قال انه عادة ما تتحول في جسم الإنسان بعض الخلايا العادية إلي خلايا سرطانية ولكن يقوم الجهاز المناعي في الجسم إذا كان سليماً بالتخلص منها وجد أنه عند تعرض خلايا المخ إلي الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل فإنه ترتفع نسبة التحول السرطاني في الخلايا من 5% إلي 59 % . *
*واكد انه لم يستخدم الهاتف المحمول في حياته لمعرفته بمخاطره علي الانسان وقال انه يرفض استخدام اية اجهزة الكترونية في منزله مثل التلفزيون او الكمبيوتر او الانترنيت نظرا لخطورتها علي الصحة علي المدي الطويل ودعا الي إبعاد الهاتف المحمول عن غرف النوم او اغلاقة بالكامل بعد الانتهاء من العمل لتقليل وقت التواجد معه في حيز مغلق لأن تأثيرات الإشعاع تزداد علي الشخص النائم وخاصة العين والنشاط الكهربي للمخ . *
*وحذر عالم الكيمياء الالماني في ختام الحوار الذي اجري معه بمقر جمعية الصداقة البافارية العربية في ميونيخ , حذر من خطورة اجهزة الموبايل او الالكترونيات عموما علي صحة الأطفال ، وعلى أجهزة الجسم الحساسة بالنسبة للكبار ، كالمخ والقلب , وقال ان التقنيات الحديثة هي سبب رئيسي في ارتفاع معدلات الامراض الاكثر شيوعا في الدول المتقدمة . *
*

*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/*
*وقال إنني فخور بما انجزت لوطني المانيا و لهذا العالم وفخور ايضا بانني تعرفت علي الخلايا السرطانية في عظامي واوقفت نموها في منزلي بعيدا عن الاطباء والمستشفيات *
********
*يارب تكون عجبتكم..بااااااااااااى..اخوكم dodo jojo.*​
*م ن ق و و و و و و و و و و و ل*


ejabat.google


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*كان وزنه كيلو بحاله
معلومات جديده وحلوه
تسلم ايديك دودو​*


----------



## نونوس14 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*معلومات جديدة *
*اول مرة اعرفها*
*ميرسى دودو ع الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

دودو حبيبي 

ممنوع النقل

هو انت نسيت والا ايه

انا ها حاول اجبلك المصدر


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

خلاص مشي الحال 

يا دودو

ههههههههههههه

انما لا تتكل عليا دايماً
ههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه..يا راجل خلتنى ابعتلك رساله..واتخضيت..وقلت يعتلى انذار..ههههههههههه..مشكور كليمو..ومشكور نونوس 14 & مايكل..للمرورات*


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

لا يا دودو

انا مقدر انك ولد عبقري بالنسبة لعمرك

هههههههههههههههههه

وهابعتلك انذار ليه انت عسول

بس انت لو عايز مساعدة تبقى قولي

بديك اسماء مواقع تاخد منها اخبار


----------



## dodo jojo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اوكى كليمو..ربنا يبارك..يا اخى


----------

